# New kitchen, new coffee corner!



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

Almost finished our new kitchen, jobs to finish almost seem endless when trying to fit it around work but the most important part is finished

















Kit is an old ISOMAC Millennium (HX) which I've had for a while and happy with but never loved the trade off of stream pressure vs brew water temp. Never found a sweet spot for decent steaming pressure without having to do mad cooking flushes. Recently got a BWT water filter kit so even more mindful of how much water I'm wasting. Makes tasty coffee tho! Grinder is Eureka Mignon, does the job

Big lover of IKEA stuff and the shelving is (and adjacent accessory rails) is my favourite part of the new kitchen. It's all from their KUNGSFORS range. All the kit is to hand when you need it and off the worktops. To some it looks clutter but I am a big fan of having the right tools to hand when you need it!


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Looks great. Love the open cupboards for the booze and glasses. Saves valuable seconds when you need a drink.

Where did I leave that crowbar?


----------

